# Malone DSG Flash



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

*Malone Tuning DSG Flash Review*

Malone Tuning is a tuning company much like APR, Revo, Uni, GIAC, etc however they're focus is typically TDI motors. They're masters at their craft and the TDI community has nothing but rave reviews of the company! Like most reputable tuning companies, they also offer a DSG flash as well! At the end of the day, DSGs are DSGs. 

With this info, I decided to contact Malone Tuning and try out their DSG flash for gas engines. I'm not positive if this applies to all customers, but with my multifarious questions, he did offered me a 2 week trial! I was please with this and felt the risk was low. 

Mark from Malone said the DSG tune is customizable to fit my needs and can be altered in the future should I make additional changes to my car! So lets say I get a K04 in the future, he can make adjustments to the tune to fit what is important that day. 

Just to compare his customer service skills when I was shopping around for DSG flashes and HPA eventually stopped returning my emails, Unitronic never responded to my first email. APR said they have a DSG flash in the works, but can't tell me when it'll be available and said, "the way looks now early to mid next year." 

Malone was ready to earn my business and answered all my questions within 24 hours! Needless to say, he won me over with exceptional customer service! Like most things, good service typically reflects the quality of the company! With this quality, did it translate back into the product? Well I sure think so!

*Tuning Process*

Now I can't really comment on the flasher, which is a $2000 loan deposit, that you get back when you return the flasher, but the shop that I was dealing with, provided me with good customer service and did the tuning/flashing for me. It took about an hour since Mark from Malone was making my DSG flash custom! Not to mention, the shop took my car on a trial run to make sure everything was okay. Long story short, the tuning process was painless!

*Features*

Like I said earlier, I'm not sure if the 2 week trial applies to all, but if it does, I highly recommend you doing it! You won't be disappointed! Even if that trial was only for me, I still don't think you'll be disappointed! 

Malone's DSG software allows you to customize shift points to your liking, Rev limiter, customize launch control RPMs to your liking, and if you need changes in the future. Malone will make them. 



Launch Control
Gear Indicator in D and S
No auto shift in Manual
Torque Limit Increase
Faster Shifts
Progressive shifting 


are some other features, but I feel that's pretty standard with DSG flashes. 

*Performance Review*

We all know the DSG in our cars can suck! Especially take off lag, gear confusion, drunk transmission, no launch control, etc. The first 24 hours into owning this tune on the DSG, I can say without a doubt, there is a significant noticeable difference! Lag from take off in sport, drive, and manual/tiptronic, is gone! It drives when I hit gas! Something so small made huge smiles on my face! 

Here's a list of some of the things I've complained about on our stock DSG that Malone Tuning's DSG flash fixed. 



Drunk DSG feeling
Coming to a stop light, and the light turns green before I complete my stop. DSG seems to lag majorly.
Uphill driving bog
Take off Lag
Turning on on ramp and DSG not shifting into a lower gear to accellerate
Roll galore when put into park


These are just some and they're no longer an issue! The DSG feels responsive now, and shifts intelligently. Uphill driving was huge also, it knows some how that I'm going up hill and shifts down to give me more torque rather than keeping the same gear until I'm slowing down which forces me to give it more throttle and instead of shifting down one gear, it goes down two and makes it look like I'm trying to race. In my drive way, it's pretty flat, but has a slight hill. I put it into P and wanted to see how much it rolled. It stopped almost immediately! Gave me the same type of parking sensation that my fiancee's Passat has. She rarely uses her parking/emergency brake. My car rolls, I wanna say a foot before the DSG flash. I'll have to test this out on a steeper hill to verify, but that's my initial findings. 

I kept the same rev limiter as my APR tune to make sure there was no issue with software conflicts. When highway testing the DSG was a lot more responsive and that delay from cruising at 65-70 MPH then suddenly flooring it is gone. Before it would "spin up" I guess then drop the clutch in a sense, now it shifts almost instantly and I'm moving! 

Daily driving was pleasant and a lot smoother. When I need to cross a busy intersection, I no longer wait for a huge opening due to the fear of start off lag, it goes when I want it to. 

Since getting the tune, I feel faster, so that to me means there's less parasitic loss from engine to wheels due to transmission. That's a plus in my book. 

*Testing in the works*

I'm currently tuned APR Stage I and up here at altitude, APR sucks! It just under performs, it may still be reliable and what not, but it doesn't have the kick it needs. When I went to California a couple months ago to visit a friend for a new born his Tiguan felt faster than my CC. He has nothing on it other than APR Stage I and I have quite a bit more stuff. So I have a USP downpipe on order and currently in route to my house! I want to observe the transition from Stage I to Stage II and how the DSG flash will react!

I haven't really played with M that much, but will and when I do I'll update the review. 

It's only been 24 hours, I want to keep monitoring stuff for at least 30 days, then I'll come back in 6 months to give a long term review.

Also if you guys want me to pay attention to something specific, let me know I'll be sure to watch for it, record video of it, etc. 

Let me know. I'm here to help with questions in real world scenarios.

Here's a video in the raw for the tuning. I'll make a better when I get more time.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I plan on getting DSG Flashed by Malone Tuning next week! I will have a full review based on my personal experience soon.
> 
> Hope you guys are interested


mainly interested in the price myself, then the performance


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

After talking with Mark from Malone, I'm feeling pretty good about this and decided to move the DSG flash to this Friday if the local shop has a spot open for me. 

Keep an eye out!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

is the flash by GIAC? UNI? REVO?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> is the flash by GIAC? UNI? REVO?


It's by Malone.... I'm not sure I understand your question. Malone is a tuning company that tunes a lot of TDI cars, but also does gas too. They have developed their own DSG Tuning software as well that applies to both TDI and gas cars.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

oh...my fault, i've never heard of malone. Cool.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't worry... nobody else has either...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Don't worry... nobody else has either...


me neither


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man u guys are soo sheltered LOL u know theres more to vortex then just the CC section right :laugh: 

Malone is big on TDIs and is from what ive read THE tune to have....im very interested in this DSG tune they have for us....cant wait to see a review and pricing on it for the CC


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Don't worry... nobody else has either...





AZ_CC said:


> Man u guys are soo sheltered LOL u know theres more to vortex then just the CC section right :laugh:
> 
> Malone is big on TDIs and is from what ive read THE tune to have....im very interested in this DSG tune they have for us....cant wait to see a review and pricing on it for the CC


oh please! Shushhhhhh


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man u guys are soo sheltered LOL u know theres more to vortex then just the CC section right :laugh:
> 
> Malone is big on TDIs and is from what ive read THE tune to have....im very interested in this DSG tune they have for us....cant wait to see a review and pricing on it for the CC


Yeah what he said! The shop I originally spoke to about this DSG flash has done a few DSG Flashes from Malone on gas engines. Audi's and GTI's mainly and their customers have been really happy with the results.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah what he said! The shop I originally spoke to about this DSG flash has done a few DSG Flashes from Malone on gas engines. Audi's and GTI's mainly and their customers have been really happy with the results.


Wonder if their tune comes w launch control...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Wonder if their tune comes w launch control...


Im sure it does....launch control is pretty much a standard thing on aftermarket DSG tunes


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Do these DSG tunes address the sluggish/weird takeoff performance of these cars ?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Do these DSG tunes address the sluggish/weird takeoff performance of these cars ?


who knws.....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Do these DSG tunes address the sluggish/weird takeoff performance of these cars ?





Stero1D said:


> who knws.....


That's the million dollar question


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Because if they could fix that somehow.. I'd be all over it. heh


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Both Mark [from Malone] and the shop said it does indeed address it, helping with "gear confusion" or "Drunk Transmission" as the shop referred it. 

I'll be sure to include this in the review.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Both Mark [from Malone] and the shop said it does indeed address it, helping with "gear confusion" or "Drunk Transmission" as the shop referred it.
> 
> I'll be sure to include this in the review.



nice.... Launch control option? pricing?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> nice.... Lounch control? pricing?


Launch control for sure, pricing is $499 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Launch control for sure, pricing is $499 if I'm not mistaken.


not bad...... hope ur mistaken and its cheaper :laugh:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> not bad...... hope ur mistaken and its cheaper :laugh:


I payed $400 for unitronic DSG stage 1 tune , serge since ur going bigger turbo you will be going stage 2 that time is $500 and it does have launch control 4200 RPM , the car does not feel like ur in D mode anymore it's like ur driving manual all th time but the car does the driving for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> I payed $400 for unitronic DSG stage 1 tune , serge since ur going bigger turbo you will be going stage 2 that time is $500 and it does have launch control 4200 RPM , the car does not feel like ur in D mode anymore it's like ur driving manual all th time but the car does the driving for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


We will see bro.... hopefully see u in 23 days and beat on ur DSG )


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I actually got it done today! I got a little impatient and had to experience it now rather than later. Let me drive on it for a few days and I'll officially write something up! Pros and Cons (if I find any)

I will tell you this though, the initial impression is very very positive! I've noticed little things like uphill driving is fixed. My car doesn't seem to stay in a high gear until I give it more gas! It shifts very intelligently! Sport mode is better for WOTs, I haven't gone WOT in D and I haven't even played with M yet, but I imagine it'll be fantastic.

I'll continue to monitor things and provide as much info as possible. Also if there's specific things you want me to pay attention to let me know!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah.. but how does the car takeoff in "normal" driving ? Still noticable lag ?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Yeah.. but how does the car takeoff in "normal" driving ? Still noticable lag ?


It's much improved especially on highway driving. You know that delay from the moment you floor it to when you actually feel the acceleration? That's gone too.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> It's much improved especially on highway driving. You know that delay from the moment you floor it to when you actually feel the acceleration? That's gone too.


 
thats a big one!!!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

That I can deal with... but the long delay when you half way push down the throttle form a complete stop kills me!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> That I can deal with... but the long delay when you half way push down the throttle form a complete stop kills me!


yeah, i get that too


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea thats a HUGE problem we have


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't have any other DSG to tune to compare it to, but Malone's tune seems to minimize or get rid of a lot of our gripes. Perhaps other options do the same thing, I don't know, but so far I'm happy. I have no desire to research other flashes. This does what I want it to do, I would recommend them.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

U shoukd make a video for us of u cruising around and stuff and putting the car through some paces


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Where is Malone*



vahdyx said:


> I don't have any other DSG to tune to compare it to, but Malone's tune seems to minimize or get rid of a lot of our gripes. Perhaps other options do the same thing, I don't know, but so far I'm happy. I have no desire to research other flashes. This does what I want it to do, I would recommend them.


Where is this Malone tuning ? Denver only? Or maybe they ship the flash to you like some other companies I've heard do....... Thanks


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*gotta have it*



batkeeper said:


> Where is this Malone tuning ? Denver only? Or maybe they ship the flash to you like some other companies I've heard do....... Thanks



Checked their website and found the nearest dealer to me .Detroit to Cleveland. Maybe I'll give em a call. I'll prob wait till spring,give everybody more time to develop their DSG tunes. Gotta have it though.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

batkeeper said:


> Checked their website and found the nearest dealer to me .Detroit to Cleveland. Maybe I'll give em a call. I'll prob wait till spring,give everybody more time to develop their DSG tunes. Gotta have it though.


u can get the unitronic DSG tune in windsor just across the bridge , i payed $400


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> U shoukd make a video for us of u cruising around and stuff and putting the car through some paces


Will do sir. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Will do sir.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


Sweet!!!....cant wait :beer:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't promise great production value though. I did ask my fiancee for a GoPro for X-mas, but I'll be using my kick ass phone which sports a 13MP OIS camera. So we will get to see how that looks. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## EPH6PWR (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah a video would be great! I found a malone tuner here in GA and thinking about going that route too. I see lots of positive stuff about malone on TDICLUB website. I am guessing with the torque limiter on the stock DSG it would make more sense to do the DSG tune and then do the hp/tq tune?


----------



## Acampbell128 (Sep 10, 2013)

^Where in Ga


----------



## EPH6PWR (Oct 3, 2013)

Im near Bethlehem (barrow co.)... right off of 316 going to Athens.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Dsg improvements*



Toma23 said:


> u can get the unitronic DSG tune in windsor just across the bridge , i payed $400


yeh,I know about the Unitronic place in Windsor. Thanks. Sooo what are your impressions on the unitronic?? I know i want and need the launch control. What I really dislike about the car as it is now is the lag at take off. I've heard that a good trans tune can address the lag. Any of your input would be great.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*Dsg improvements*



Toma23 said:


> u can get the unitronic DSG tune in windsor just across the bridge , i payed $400


yeh,I know about the Unitronic place in Windsor. Thanks. Sooo what are your impressions on the unitronic?? I know i want and need the launch control. What I really dislike about the car as it is now is the lag at take off. I've heard that a good trans tune can address the lag. Any of your input would be great. ( sorry about the communication delay )


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

EPH6PWR said:


> Yeah a video would be great! I found a malone tuner here in GA and thinking about going that route too. I see lots of positive stuff about malone on TDICLUB website. I am guessing with the torque limiter on the stock DSG it would make more sense to do the DSG tune and then do the hp/tq tune?


All major tuning companies have a work around for the DSG limit. This feature has no benefit unless tuning the engine yourself.


----------



## EPH6PWR (Oct 3, 2013)

Grady. Through reading so far on here and the TDIclub site it seems if you get a tune the torque is going to be to much for the VW oem dsg tune, so it's going to have a hard time with it anyways. 

My thinking was doing a staged tune first would either wear the dsg unnecessarily since it'll be over torqued/not have a proper tranny tune or the oem tranny tune is going to retard the power anyways. So I was trying to see if doing the dsg tranny tune before the actual stage 1, 1.5, 2... whatever is the better process?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I need to get on this video. I'm just super busy and feeling lazy after I work. Sorry guys I'll get one it.


----------



## EPH6PWR (Oct 3, 2013)

Videeeoooo :beer:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I recorded a video and didn't like it so I need to rerecord. My commentary was extremely idiotic IMO lol. I had hypotheticals and horrible jokes that only I would find funny. Plus the footage was a little poor since I'm on a Nexus 4. 

I just ordered a Nexus 5 and it has OIS so I may hold out for that delivery before re-attempting a video. Unless you guys just don't care of the video quality I will make one this weekend. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

here's just a quick video with the DSG flash. 

I want to do a better job, so here's something for now. I will make something better soon.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the video. Don't be so hard on yourself. I thought it was pretty good. 

I was trying to look in your sig but I'm not sure if you have a StageII tune or just all the goodies for it? Do you have an ECU tune at all besides the Malone DSG tune?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay I'm making a new video. 

Turns out there were some settings turned off on the CC that automatically turn on when flashed to a GTI or Passat TDI that makes my previous video irrelevant, for example launch control :facepalm: . I'm gonna delete it here in a few hours and make another one. Hopefully with better information. 

I only have a HTC One to do the video so hopefully that'll work out okay.


----------



## Xaero (Sep 1, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Okay I'm making a new video.
> 
> Turns out there were some settings turned off on the CC that automatically turn on when flashed to a GTI or Passat TDI that makes my previous video irrelevant, for example launch control :facepalm: . I'm gonna delete it here in a few hours and make another one. Hopefully with better information.
> 
> I only have a HTC One to do the video so hopefully that'll work out okay.


Can't wait. Can you also PM price you paid? i am curious. 1200$ for an ECU and DSG flash is making me cry.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, this video needs some more refinement, but it's a start. I'll make a better one later when I have more time.


----------



## ClarkGriswold (Dec 21, 2003)

vahdyx said:


> Okay, this video needs some more refinement, but it's a start. I'll make a better one later when I have more time.


Forgive my ignorance, but what's with the flashing traction control light?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

ClarkGriswold said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's with the flashing traction control light?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have to turn off the traction control to use launch control. 

However if you're insinuating that something may be wrong with my traction control system then all I have to say is this is how it'll always been for me. When I push the traction control button the dash says TCS Off and the icon flashes. Push it again the dash says TCS On and the light turns off. When I see GTI videos or Audi videos they always stay steady, so I assumed this was a CC thing. 

Ever since I got my APR tune this is when I noticed it. Then APR stage two no different and then when I got my Malone DSG flash it never changed. So as far as I can tell this is normal...

You have me concerned now.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ClarkGriswold (Dec 21, 2003)

vahdyx said:


> You have to turn off the traction control to use launch control.
> 
> However if you're insinuating that something may be wrong with my traction control system then all I have to say is this is how it'll always been for me. When I push the traction control button the dash says TCS Off and the icon flashes. Push it again the dash says TCS On and the light turns off. When I see GTI videos or Audi videos they always stay steady, so I assumed this was a CC thing.
> 
> ...


Don't get concerned from my question. I seriously was asking this question from the standpoint of truly not having a clue. Whenever I watch videos of people with tunes, their traction control light is flashing. I didn't know if it was a tune thing, the fact that it's turned off, or a product of the speed they are going. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

ClarkGriswold said:


> Don't get concerned from my question. I seriously was asking this question from the standpoint of truly not having a clue. Whenever I watch videos of people with tunes, their traction control light is flashing. I didn't know if it was a tune thing, the fact that it's turned off, or a product of the speed they are going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well assuming everything is fine with my traction control system. The flashing light is just the indication that full power (supposedly) will be sent to the wheels without activating the traction control system. 

Traction control reduces power to the wheels to aid in traction, so that would be ill advised for a launch control or racing situation. 

So turning it off is a good idea for any high performance situation (rule of thumb)



Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Okay I'm making a new video.
> 
> Turns out there were some settings turned off on the CC that automatically turn on when flashed to a GTI or Passat TDI that makes my previous video irrelevant, for example launch control :facepalm: . I'm gonna delete it here in a few hours and make another one. Hopefully with better information.
> 
> I only have a HTC One to do the video so hopefully that'll work out okay.


Curious... What settings need to be enabled to allow launch control after having the DSG flash? Are these vagcom settings?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> Curious... What settings need to be enabled to allow launch control after having the DSG flash? Are these vagcom settings?


Not entirely sure, but if you looked at my first video (which is deleted now) you'd see I didn't have launch control nor did it shift the same, but I had the gear displayed. It was still better than stock like park roll and lag, but it was slower shifting it seemed, but I was also stage one then so could be my other goodies. 



Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Not entirely sure, but if you looked at my first video (which is deleted now) you'd see I didn't have launch control nor did it shift the same, but I had the gear displayed. It was still better than stock like park roll and lag, but it was slower shifting it seemed, but I was also stage one then so could be my other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


So who changed the settings? Malone? was this via vagcom? or just part of the DSG software tune? Does it have to do with you having a 2013 DSG unit?

So confused... 
-so far me and another 2010 VW CC with Unitronic are unable to get launch control activated
- the other VW CC tried to use long coding via Vagcom to shut of ESC however that didn't work
- GIAC claims their software will activate Launch Control with no other things needed 

Trying to figure out what is the factor here? is it the DSG? ABS module? Vagcom setting? DSG tune?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> So who changed the settings? Malone? was this via vagcom? or just part of the DSG software tune? Does it have to do with you having a 2013 DSG unit?
> 
> So confused...
> -so far me and another 2010 VW CC with Unitronic are unable to get launch control activated
> ...


Oh, I get what you're asking. I had Berg Performance flash and reflash the tune. Not sure if you're familiar with custom tuning via email, but that's basically how Malone tuning works. Not sure what they used to flash it, but I don't own a VAGCOM

The difference with Malone is you have the ability to customize your tune. So lets say you want a lower launch RPMs or you want torque limited in first and second gear. Or lets say you want all nannies off and 100% uncorrected torque delivered to your front wheels in all gears, you have that option.


----------



## cllark1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I just completed the Malone Stage 2 with DSG flash on my 2010 Jetta Sportwagen.My DPF light had came on and I had it confirmed the dpf was in need of replacement.Thanks to the excellent advice on this and other TDI websites I decided to go with the Malone Stage 2 tune with dpf delete.I was initially reluctant to pay the extra 499 dollars for the DSG flash and considered trying to go without it.While it was a bit intimidating doing the work in my driveway do to how to guides,I was a to complete the work myself.I purchased my parts from fixmyvw.com and found Andrew to be extremely helpful.He has videos on the website on how to remove the ECU and other repairs .I sent him the ECU and he tuned it and put it back in the mail the same day.I went with the Buzzken down and mid pipe at 500 dollars is about 200 dollars less than the competitors.While completing the exhaust work a DSG tuner became available so after much thought I decided to go ahead and tune the trans.I am not very computer literate,and was worried about trying this on my own.I watched the video but still had questions.Andrew was very patient and helped me through the process of downloading my DSG program and emailing it to Malone tunes early Saturday morning.I received my new tune via email later that afternoon.After a few struggles due to my lack of computer knowledge Andrew helped me through it.I could not wait to try it out.While the Stage 2 tune performed as expected,the biggest surprise was how much difference there was in DSG function.It was like I had a new transmission.I may have got by with out the DSG tune,but if I had I would of have never discovered the true potential of this vehicle.In the end I spent around 1800 dollars which is less than DPF replacement and I have a much improved car that gets better mpgs than before.I would highly recommend Malone TUNING and Andrew at fixmyvw.com


----------

